# Pacquiao vs. Margarito



## Bumblebee (Nov 14, 2010)

Pacquiao gave Margarito a new eyelid, while Pacquiao just had a little red on his face.  To add to this Margarito had 17 lbs. on Pacquiao.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 14, 2010)

There is an old adage that is often used in situations like this. _*"It's not the size of the dog in the fight that counts, but the size of the fight in the dog". *_


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 16, 2010)

17 pounds and a couple of inches of height isn't that much to give away when the smaller man has overwhelmingly superior talent/skill otherwise.  (Hand speed, better timing, better footwork, etc.)


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Jul 6, 2011)

When you saw these guys up close - it was like a boy against man.  You could see Pac Man havn't to really tuck in hard to deal with the shear weight of Margarito's blows.  Even without lead in them LOL!


----------



## WC_lun (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been a fan of the Pac Man for years, every since I saw him fight on ESPN 2 on a boxing program.  I thought from that day he was the best pound for pound fighter out there.  He is just poetry in motion when he fights.


----------

